# Is it so difficult?



## Roshini

Is Tagalog such a difficult language to either learn or speak?
I want to learn it so badly but i just can't seem to learn them and talk fast. Maybe I need someone to talk to me in Tagalog as well as show me how to asnwer them. Maraming salamat kayo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

tagalog??? well maybe, and as for as how to learn other language... i'm a filipina i can help you learn if you want... and





> Maraming salamat kayo.


 it's "Maraming Salamat sa inyo" coz you're saying that for all of us... n_n


----------



## SofiaB

Roshini. Tagalog is the same family as bahasa indonesia and melayu. so it is easy for you. you need practice and get a cd for pronunciation.
see:http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/8908/firemount/austroframes.html
http://www.asiafinest.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t14371.html
http://www.samoa.co.uk/austronesian_languages.html
http://www.travlang.com/languages/cgi-bin/langchoice.cgi?lang1=tagalog&lang2=malaysian&page=main


----------



## Roshini

I think my pronounciation is good, but my forming of sentences is not so good. Besides that, I don't have any other problems. Thanks anyway. What are these sites for? Btw, my Malay is very good, so to say, so pronounciation in tagalog hindi problema para sa kin. Thanks.


----------



## SofiaB

sites are for comparsion of bahasas and tagalog.


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok, maraming salamat sayo. Magandang araw kita.


----------

